# pigeon canker



## wing (Aug 9, 2008)

I have a dove which has the symptoms of canker. I gave him metronidazole, seems to be better, however it still swallows with big dificulties.
I'm wondering if I can give him an anti inflammatory medication. Could advise me what anti inflammatory is recomended? 
Also I want to know if aspirine, metamizole or ibuprofen are good.


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

How many days did you dose with the metronidazole? Where are you located in case we have a member near you that can help. Can you post a pic of the bird and a pic of the poops?Hold off the other meds you mentioned until someone better versed in meds comes on to tell you if and how you should use them.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hello,

I don't think an anti inflammatory would help. I wouldn't use any of the ones you mentioned on pigeons , but Pigeon Recovery used to advise 1/4 aspirin for a bird in terrible pain. I use Metacam, but even that can be too powerful for a pigeon.

Cynthia


----------



## Wildmstng84 (Aug 30, 2008)

the best thing i've found for canker in doves and pigeons is vitamin e. you can get it at walmart, it's a liquid pill, just wet the 1 pill and put it in the birds mouth twice a day, it takes a week to clear up the canker. i used to try all the other meds, and always lost the bird, i havent lost 1 since i started the vitamin e.


----------



## circletranches (Jul 4, 2014)

I've always used Nystatin, available at my veterinarians, with good results.


----------

